# Palm TX - using the Palm as a Windows Drive



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Any recommendations on software to do this?
I found Softick Card Export II for Palm OS 4.0 http://www.timeatlas.com/mos/PDAs/Palm_OS/Using_your_Palm_as_a_Windows_Drive/ although also stated to be TX and Palm OS 5 compatible.
Has anyone any experience using this? Or other similiar package that is as good or better.


----------



## jptrsn (Jan 29, 2006)

I use Card Export II on my Zire 31 (Palm OS 5.2.8), and it works very well. I use it almost daily to sync my iTunes playlist with my SD card so that I can keep an up to date set of songs on my device. It works both on PC and Mac, and the transfer rates are acceptable (much faster than transferring files using the Palm install program).

I'd say it's a very reliable program. Although I have heard rumours about the T|X having "drive mode" where it will mount as a drive without 3rd party software. Take a look through your documentation, or maybe do a search on drive mode to see if that's available before purchasing possibly unnecessary software.

You can also download the trail version from Softick, just to check it out before you decide to purchase. Just head to their website and it should be pretty easy to find. The demo version has all the functionality of the regular version, but expires after 30 days or so.


----------

